# Is this photo paper expired?



## nmasters (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been making test strips for the past hour and I just can't get anything to work.

The paper is 20 years old and has been stored in an attic in Georgia. 
I also have a sealed package of ilford paper that was stored for the same amount of time, would this paper still be usable?


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks dead to me ...... the heat killed it


----------



## nmasters (Dec 8, 2012)

Mully said:
			
		

> Looks dead to me ...... the heat killed it



Damn. Is there any kind of use for this paper then or should I just trash it?


----------



## Mully (Dec 8, 2012)

Just throw it away, better still recycle it, a camera store may take it ....check some middle sheets first ...may get lucky but I do not think so.


----------



## nmasters (Dec 8, 2012)

Mully said:
			
		

> Just throw it away, better still recycle it, a camera store may take it ....check some middle sheets first ...may get lucky but I do not think so.



Yeah... Just tried a middle sheet. No luck. What a waste


----------



## timor (Dec 8, 2012)

Try paper from here, quite cheap.
NEW Ultrafine VC ELITE Pearl Variable Contrast RC Paper - NEW Ultrafine VC ELITE Variable Contrast RC Paper


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2012)

That's a shame.   Someone wasn't thinking when they stored the paper away with other darkroom items for storage in a Georgia attic.  Heat + silver gelatin paper= icky.   

Ilford makes beautiful paper.   You can purchase the identical stuff, if you so desire.   Freestyle, B&H, etc.  Not hard to find at all.


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't toss it - it's incredible what Lith developer can do for expired papers! Lith takes a LONG time in the developer tray and has what's known as 'snatch time' (you'll be waiting 5-10-15 minutes even in the developer with nothing showing up, but keep agitating.... keep agitating.... then the image comes up... ....slowly..... slowly..... then all of a sudden it comes up pretty fast and then you have to yank it out and into stop or the whole thing will go black!  also takes a lot longer of an exposure in the enlarger - start with 30 seconds... no use for filters either and it's hard to pull two prints that are alike), but I have printed with it on some papers from 40 years+ and the base was clear when in regular developer it was looking pretty much like that.


----------



## nmasters (Dec 20, 2012)

orlovphoto said:
			
		

> I wouldn't toss it - it's incredible what Lith developer can do for expired papers! Lith takes a LONG time in the developer tray and has what's known as 'snatch time' (you'll be waiting 5-10-15 minutes even in the developer with nothing showing up, but keep agitating.... keep agitating.... then the image comes up... ....slowly..... slowly..... then all of a sudden it comes up pretty fast and then you have to yank it out and into stop or the whole thing will go black!  also takes a lot longer of an exposure in the enlarger - start with 30 seconds... no use for filters either and it's hard to pull two prints that are alike), but I have printed with it on some papers from 40 years+ and the base was clear when in regular developer it was looking pretty much like that.



Where can one buy Lith  developer?


----------



## nmasters (Dec 20, 2012)

nmasters said:
			
		

> Where can one buy Lith  developer?



Nevermind, I found it on B&H.. Sure is expensive.


----------



## compur (Dec 20, 2012)

Freestyle has lith developer


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2012)

nmasters said:


> nmasters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the brand, and they can give different results, too.     If you don't get anything from your questionable paper with lith developer, look for other papers that claim to be "lithable" and enjoy the process.   You can get unique and beautiful images.   It's quite fun to get color images from B&W film.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 13, 2013)

I've use old photo paper to make lumen prints, which are basically sun prints using old expired paper. I've used paper 50+ years old and who knows how it was stored. I've found if it appears to have water damage or if the paper is really old (such as in brown paper with the EKC logo) the surface might just crumble, and it can be curved and more challenging to use, but otherwise I've gotten some nice results. 

Supposedly photo paper has a really low ISO in the single digits. I usually set up on a table in the window and if it's bright and sunny I start to get an image quickly; if it's cloudy/overcast it takes longer and isn't as sharp. I fix it with diluted fixer and lose some color in the process so usually do long exposures. 

Since the paper was stored in heat I don't know if it would be usable even for lumen prints or not; the only way I know is to try it and see what happens.


----------



## Cruzingoose (Jan 14, 2013)

Run the paper through a fix and wash, hang and let dry. Makes incredible incredible photo inkjet paper.


----------



## snark (Jan 19, 2013)

Timor, thanks for the link to Ultrafine.  I just ordered some of their paper.  It really is cheap and I figure you would not have posted the link if it were not worth a try.


----------

